# Nelson Mandela ist tot: Filmbiografie des Freiheitskämpfers im Trailer



## roobers (6. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nelson Mandela ist tot: Filmbiografie des Freiheitskämpfers im Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nelson Mandela ist tot: Filmbiografie des Freiheitskämpfers im Trailer


----------



## Elvis3000 (6. Dezember 2013)

ich bin mir sicher , er hatte mit gameing nichts am hut. 
nelsen ....gute reise.
dein stern wird noch hell am himmel stehen wenn der schein von pcgames längst verblast ist..........


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2013)

Freiheitskämpfer braucht es immer und überall auf der Welt, sonst wären wir immer nur die Sklaven der Eliten.
Möge er in Frieden ruhen.


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2013)

R.i.P.


----------



## tapferertoaser (6. Dezember 2013)

95 Jahre alt geworden, in seinem Leben ein ganzes Land verändert, Ja ich glaube er kann stolz sein auf das was er vollbracht hat. Respekt dafür. R.I.P.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Dezember 2013)

Rip Mandela, aber wat haste hier zu suchen?


----------



## Batze (6. Dezember 2013)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Rip Mandela, aber wat haste hier zu suchen?



Ist eben eine Welt Nachricht.
Mit 95 Jahren darf man auch mal in Ruhe sterben.

Das Geheule verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht, er war schon seid Jahren sehr sehr Krank, also wuste man das er in nächster zeit stirbt.
Jeder Mensch stirbt eben mal irgend wann.
Sicherlich war NM einer der Großen Menschen in unserer Geschichte. Aber jetzt so zu tun als ob das so unverhofft kommt und so zu tun als ob er immer leben würde ist doch ziemlich daneben.
Er ist Tot, er war einer der Großen unserer Welt Geschichte und gut ist.


----------

